# What's Your BEST or FAVORITE Dish?



## Bonzi

What's the BEST dish you can cook?
If you can't cook, what is your favorite dish that has been cooked for you?

Mine is iamwhatiseem 's lasagna, but he has found some very delicious new ones too recently!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My best...hmmm...I don't know. My Lasagna is up there.
My open faced Ragu would be a contender... one of the newer ones I took from Batali is Spaghetti Amatriciano is the bomb...man that stuff is good.


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Bonzi

JoeMoma said:


>



Well it's easy, I give you that!
I'm a very average cook.  My best dish is a potato soup, but, it's a hit or miss proposition.


----------



## JoeMoma

Bonzi said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's easy, I give you that!
> I'm a very average cook.  My best dish is a potato soup, but, it's a hit or miss proposition.
Click to expand...

I like to keep things simple.  Like a baked potato topped with a bunch of stuff I like.  Don’t know that I have a favorite. — depends on what sort of mood I am in.


----------



## ChrisL

I like lots of different meals.  I can't choose just one!  I make awesome chicken scampi (my son's favorite dish).  I love cooking meals, but I'm not much of a baker.  I love apple pie though and I make that all the time, though I cheat and use a Pillsbury crust that I just unroll and place in a pie pan and trim.  Works for me!


----------



## ChrisL

For lunch, I like to make pasta with some butter, garlic and some broccoli (a pinch of salt and pepper too).  I usually go with penne for the pasta.  It is simple, quick and delicious and the broccoli is good for you too.


----------



## Wyatt earp

That I can cook? Steak on my George forman grill and a microwave bake potato.


----------



## ChrisL

I made roast beef the other night (which is one of my favs - I am a meat and potatoes girl at heart).  Roast beef and mashed potatoes with gravy!  Yummmmmmmm!


----------



## ChrisL

When I make roast beef, I put little slits in it and I slice up garlic and put it in the little slits and then I season the outside with garlic salt and pepper - that is it.  I like to just lie it in a pan and I put a little bit of water on the bottom of the pan.  I check it periodically and add water so that there is like an 1/8 of an inch of water on the bottom of the pan.  The roast gets steamed on the inside that way and is very tender and juicy and I use the water and fat drippings for my gravy.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't forget about my twice baked potatoes.  Those are sooooo good.  I take potatoes and I bake the at 400 degrees F for about 30 minutes.  I then prick them with a fork several times and bake them for another 30 minutes.  Meanwhile, I cook up about 3 or 4 slices of bacon.  I take the potatoes out and cut them in half length wise.  I scoop out the potato from the shell into a bowl.  I mix in about 1/4 - 1/2 cup of sour cream (depending on how much potato I have).  I add a pinch of nutmeg, some salt, some pepper (freshly ground OF COURSE), some minced scallions, some cheddar cheese and I crumble up the bacon and add that.  I mix it all together and fill the potato shells, top them with some more grated cheddar. Bake them at 375 degrees for about 20 minutes or until the cheese is melty and delicious.    Potatoes are one of my favorite foods.  Food of the Gods surely.


----------



## ChrisL

Homemade homey home fries!  Homemade mac and cheese, broccoli, cheese and ham soup!  I'm getting hungry!


----------



## JoeMoma

bear513 said:


> That I can cook? Steak on my George forman grill and a microwave bake potato.


In love my Hamilton Beach Grill.


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> I can't forget about my twice baked potatoes.  Those are sooooo good.  I take potatoes and I bake the at 400 degrees F for about 30 minutes.  I then prick them with a fork several times and bake them for another 30 minutes.  Meanwhile, I cook up about 3 or 4 slices of bacon.  I take the potatoes out and cut them in half length wise.  I scoop out the potato from the shell into a bowl.  I mix in about 1/4 - 1/2 cup of sour cream (depending on how much potato I have).  I add a pinch of nutmeg, some salt, some pepper (freshly ground OF COURSE), some minced scallions, some cheddar cheese and I crumble up the bacon and add that.  I mix it all together and fill the potato shells, top them with some more grated cheddar. Bake them at 375 degrees for about 20 minutes or until the cheese is melty and delicious.    Potatoes are one of my favorite foods.  Food of the Gods surely.


Sounds yummy (except the minced scallions for me).


----------



## Skull Pilot

My go to cook to impress meals are usually 3 courses

The ultimate is

Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a pea and mint puree

home made seafood sausages served with a lemon burre blanc and home made spinach or basil pasta

chocolate lava cakes with salted caramel and home made ice cream


----------



## miketx

Coney Island hot dogs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

bear513 said:


> That I can cook? Steak on my George forman grill and a microwave bake potato.



Just try and bake the potato in the oven once....just try it...way-way better than microwave. It crisps the skin and makes the potato a little drier as well, which is a good thing.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bonzi said:


> What's the BEST dish you can cook?
> If you can't cook, what is your favorite dish that has been cooked for you?
> 
> Mine is iamwhatiseem 's lasagna, but he has found some very delicious new ones too recently!


You must be Italian then !!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Skull Pilot said:


> My go to cook to impress meals are usually 3 courses
> 
> The ultimate is
> 
> Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a pea and mint puree
> 
> home made seafood sausages served with a lemon burre blanc and home made spinach or basil pasta
> 
> chocolate lava cakes with salted caramel and home made ice cream



Scallops are wonderful, pistachio crusted sounds awesome, should accentuate the sweetness of the scallop. Have to try that. I can't get Bonzi to eat them, doesn't like the texture...hmm...wondering if crusting them would help that.


----------



## yiostheoy

I like freshly caught broiled lobster.

Either west coast spiny or east coast with claws is fine -- they both taste the same.

This is my #1.

Crab legs would be 2nd.

Giant prawns 3rd.


----------



## yiostheoy

Skull Pilot said:


> My go to cook to impress meals are usually 3 courses
> 
> The ultimate is
> 
> Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a pea and mint puree
> 
> home made seafood sausages served with a lemon burre blanc and home made spinach or basil pasta
> 
> chocolate lava cakes with salted caramel and home made ice cream


Scallops are good too -- my 4th.


----------



## yiostheoy

bear513 said:


> That I can cook? Steak on my George forman grill and a microwave bake potato.


I tend to broil big 3 to 5 lb steaks and then have some of it -- about 1/2 lb -- and chill the rest for later when it becomes chunky beef vegie soup or quick beef stew.  I will then also dice some of the cooked chilled beef for roast beef and mayo and onion sandwiches -- which is my favorite lunch.


----------



## Wyatt earp

yiostheoy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I can cook? Steak on my George forman grill and a microwave bake potato.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to broil big 3 to 5 lb steaks and then have some of it -- about 1/2 lb -- and chill the rest for later when it becomes chunky beef vegie soup or quick beef stew.  I will then also dice some of the cooked chilled beef for roast beef and mayo and onion sandwiches -- which is my favorite lunch.
Click to expand...


See I can't cook worth a damn, just to lazy...always had mom, two wife's live in girlfriends, next door neighbors bringing me a plate or just go out to eat...


I think the last thing I ever cooked anything I really liked it was when I was in home economics in high school...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Spaghetti

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gracie

Bonzi said:


> What's the BEST dish you can cook?
> If you can't cook, what is your favorite dish that has been cooked for you?
> 
> Mine is iamwhatiseem 's lasagna, but he has found some very delicious new ones too recently!


I can cook and I cook well. But..MrG makes a mean scallop dinner when he wants to.
And..when neither of us want to cook...barbque babyback ribs is my go to meal. YUM.


----------



## Skull Pilot

iamwhatiseem said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My go to cook to impress meals are usually 3 courses
> 
> The ultimate is
> 
> Seared pistachio crusted scallops with a pea and mint puree
> 
> home made seafood sausages served with a lemon burre blanc and home made spinach or basil pasta
> 
> chocolate lava cakes with salted caramel and home made ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scallops are wonderful, pistachio crusted sounds awesome, should accentuate the sweetness of the scallop. Have to try that. I can't get Bonzi to eat them, doesn't like the texture...hmm...wondering if crusting them would help that.
Click to expand...

Toast the pistachios in a dry pan or in the oven for a bit to enhance the crunch


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't forget about my twice baked potatoes.  Those are sooooo good.  I take potatoes and I bake the at 400 degrees F for about 30 minutes.  I then prick them with a fork several times and bake them for another 30 minutes.  Meanwhile, I cook up about 3 or 4 slices of bacon.  I take the potatoes out and cut them in half length wise.  I scoop out the potato from the shell into a bowl.  I mix in about 1/4 - 1/2 cup of sour cream (depending on how much potato I have).  I add a pinch of nutmeg, some salt, some pepper (freshly ground OF COURSE), some minced scallions, some cheddar cheese and I crumble up the bacon and add that.  I mix it all together and fill the potato shells, top them with some more grated cheddar. Bake them at 375 degrees for about 20 minutes or until the cheese is melty and delicious.    Potatoes are one of my favorite foods.  Food of the Gods surely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy (except the minced scallions for me).
Click to expand...


You don't like scallions?    That is horrifying!


----------



## ChrisL

I am the type of person who prefers a saucy chicken to a fried chicken.  I like sauces and gravies.  I'm not a big fan of crunchy chicken, TBH.  I know, I'm weird.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I am the type of person who prefers a saucy chicken to a fried chicken.  I like sauces and gravies.  I'm not a big fan of crunchy chicken, TBH.  I know, I'm weird.



By crunchy chicken if you are referring to chicken with batter, fried...yeah I don't like that so much either.
Never really did.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Spanish bean soup or Chili (with beans).

The soup requires 3 diff kinds of meat. For my chili: 2.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the type of person who prefers a saucy chicken to a fried chicken.  I like sauces and gravies.  I'm not a big fan of crunchy chicken, TBH.  I know, I'm weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By crunchy chicken if you are referring to chicken with batter, fried...yeah I don't like that so much either.
> Never really did.
Click to expand...


I probably should have said "fried" chicken.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the type of person who prefers a saucy chicken to a fried chicken.  I like sauces and gravies.  I'm not a big fan of crunchy chicken, TBH.  I know, I'm weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By crunchy chicken if you are referring to chicken with batter, fried...yeah I don't like that so much either.
> Never really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I probably should have said "fried" chicken.
Click to expand...


Fried chicken is just greasy. If you brine the chicken, and don't overcook it, it will be plenty juicy...but the juice won't be grease.


----------



## Moonglow

*What's Your BEST or FAVORITE Dish?*

*I really love my Corningware...*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mah pressure cooker! It's like the Crock Pot that gets 'er done in 1 hr.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Moonglow said:


> *What's Your BEST or FAVORITE Dish?*
> 
> *I really love my Corningware...*



Right up there with Betty Crocker cookbooks and canned vegetables.


----------



## Moonglow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What's Your BEST or FAVORITE Dish?*
> 
> *I really love my Corningware...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right up there with Betty Crocker cookbooks and canned vegetables.
Click to expand...

Betty Caker Crock books and canning books? Those aren't dishes...But I do use that pressure cooker a lot and need another one so I can do two at a time....Thanks for reminding me I'll order one now....


----------



## Eaglewings

Bonzi said:


> What's the BEST dish you can cook?
> If you can't cook, what is your favorite dish that has been cooked for you?
> 
> Mine is iamwhatiseem 's lasagna, but he has found some very delicious new ones too recently!



I love making chicken piccata and homemade spaghetti sauce. 


.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the type of person who prefers a saucy chicken to a fried chicken.  I like sauces and gravies.  I'm not a big fan of crunchy chicken, TBH.  I know, I'm weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By crunchy chicken if you are referring to chicken with batter, fried...yeah I don't like that so much either.
> Never really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I probably should have said "fried" chicken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fried chicken is just greasy. If you brine the chicken, and don't overcook it, it will be plenty juicy...but the juice won't be grease.
Click to expand...


I just prefer chicken in sauces rather than fried.  I make chicken thighs with a sweet and spicy sauce that are awesome and baked in the oven so a lot healthier too, and I love sticky chicken wings.  I prefer that type of chicken to fried chicken.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Mah pressure cooker! It's like the Crock Pot that gets 'er done in 1 hr.



The crock pot is for people who don't really know how to cook!


----------



## Moonglow

I usually do chicken and dumplings, smothered steak, with mushroom or beefy onion...pizza boats.....fried taters and corn pone..


----------



## Marion Morrison

I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.


----------



## boedicca

At the risk of sounding immodest (and to paraphrase Ava Gardner):  

I'm a swingin' cook.

I have quite a few specialities ranging from simple everyday to fancy fare:

Everyday:
- Rotisserie chicken
- Salmon patties
- Cal-Mex chicken filling (can be used for lots of dishes)
- Meat sauce (again, can be used for spaghetti, lasagna...)
- Chile
- Chile rub flank steak (grilled)
- Sloppy Joes (mr. boe's fav)
- And a variety of homemade soups

Fancy:
- Sauteed filet mignon (from the compete meat cookbook)
- Fish a la banana (actually filet of sole west indies from the jr. league cookbook)
- Braised Short Ribs
- Oso Bucco
- Chicken Tettrazini

I also am a pretty adept baker - savory and desserts.

When I have some time, I'll post a few recipes if requested.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mah pressure cooker! It's like the Crock Pot that gets 'er done in 1 hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crock pot is for people who don't really know how to cook!
Click to expand...


The pressure cooker is the bomb! (pun intended) 

Seriously though, the time before last that I made Spanish Bean Soup, I had to cook it for 2 1/2 days.

Last time was 3 hours max and done.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.



What are real greens?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are real greens?
Click to expand...

 Ones you have to roll and cut. They come in a paper grocery bag. Seasoned with fried Salt Pork.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mah pressure cooker! It's like the Crock Pot that gets 'er done in 1 hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crock pot is for people who don't really know how to cook!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pressure cooker is the bomb! (pun intended)
> 
> Seriously though, the time before last that I made Spanish Bean Soup, I had to cook it for 2 1/2 days.
> 
> Last time was 3 hours max and done.
Click to expand...


I'm just kidding.  I have one, but I hardly ever use it because I like interactive cooking much better.  I like to play with my food!  I only use the crock pot if I don't have the time or going to be out or something.


----------



## ChrisL

I think the crock pot cooks things for too long and cooks all the flavor out of your sauces (or some sauces anyways).  I've made some killer sauces that come out kind of bland in the crock pot.  However, my mother uses it to make spaghetti sauce and it comes out great.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are real greens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones you have to roll and cut. Seasoned with fried Salt Pork.
Click to expand...


Like lettuce?  What is it.  What type of veg?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are real greens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones you have to roll and cut. Seasoned with fried Salt Pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like lettuce?  What is it.  What type of veg?
Click to expand...


Cruciferous.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I just prefer chicken in sauces rather than fried.  I make chicken thighs with a sweet and spicy sauce that are awesome and baked in the oven so a lot healthier too, and I love sticky chicken wings.  I prefer that type of chicken to fried chicken.



Definitely. 
Try this one...Mario Batali's amped up version of Chicken Saltimbocca...awesome. It is still very good without the cauliflower fondue if you don't want to mess with that. But even better with it, but the cauliflower needs to be market fresh. Grocery store cauliflower is very-very hit/miss.


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.


I make it several ways and with greens....But my audience has a hard time with it....


----------



## Moonglow

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just prefer chicken in sauces rather than fried.  I make chicken thighs with a sweet and spicy sauce that are awesome and baked in the oven so a lot healthier too, and I love sticky chicken wings.  I prefer that type of chicken to fried chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.
> Try this one...Mario Batali's amped up version of Chicken Saltimbocca...awesome. It is still very good without the cauliflower fondue if you don't want to mess with that. But even better with it, but the cauliflower needs to be market fresh. Grocery store cauliflower is very-very hit/miss.
Click to expand...

So it's a summer/Spring dish...


----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> At the risk of sounding immodest (and to paraphrase Ava Gardner):
> 
> I'm a swingin' cook.
> 
> I have quite a few specialities ranging from simple everyday to fancy fare:
> 
> Everyday:
> - Rotisserie chicken
> - Salmon patties
> - Cal-Mex chicken filling (can be used for lots of dishes)
> - Meat sauce (again, can be used for spaghetti, lasagna...)
> - Chile
> - Chile rub flank steak (grilled)
> - Sloppy Joes (mr. boe's fav)
> - And a variety of homemade soups
> 
> Fancy:
> - Sauteed filet mignon (from the compete meat cookbook)
> - Fish a la banana (actually filet of sole west indies from the jr. league cookbook)
> - Braised Short Ribs
> - Oso Bucco
> - Chicken Tettrazini
> 
> I also am a pretty adept baker - savory and desserts.
> 
> When I have some time, I'll post a few recipes if requested.


I've not had salmon patties in ages..My Ma used to make them a lot...


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just prefer chicken in sauces rather than fried.  I make chicken thighs with a sweet and spicy sauce that are awesome and baked in the oven so a lot healthier too, and I love sticky chicken wings.  I prefer that type of chicken to fried chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.
> Try this one...Mario Batali's amped up version of Chicken Saltimbocca...awesome. It is still very good without the cauliflower fondue if you don't want to mess with that. But even better with it, but the cauliflower needs to be market fresh. Grocery store cauliflower is very-very hit/miss.
Click to expand...


Sounds good.  I would rather just have my cauliflower whole with butter, salt and pepper though!  I like my veg simple.  Steamed with butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do chicken and drop dumplings with real greens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are real greens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones you have to roll and cut. Seasoned with fried Salt Pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like lettuce?  What is it.  What type of veg?
Click to expand...

No....greens that grow in winter...


----------



## ChrisL

I probably wouldn't like greens.  I'm pretty picky when it comes to vegetables.


----------



## ChrisL

Everyone always says how delicious asparagus are, so I tried them, and I tried cooking them in every way, and I hate them.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?



That's a bit much for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe it was just riced cauliflower, but it said "cauliflower rice" on the package.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?


I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Maybe it was just riced cauliflower, but it said "cauliflower rice" on the package.



No, it's a thing..pass!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
Click to expand...


I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just riced cauliflower, but it said "cauliflower rice" on the package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a thing..pass!
Click to expand...


I might have to buy some just so I can see what it's all about!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.
Click to expand...

It's for starch leery people, like the mashed taters made from cauliflower...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's for starch leery people, like the mashed taters made from cauliflower...
Click to expand...


That is not mashed potatoes. That is mashed cauliflower.  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's for starch leery people, like the mashed taters made from cauliflower...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not mashed potatoes. That is mashed cauliflower.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I know but they advertise it as such....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's for starch leery people, like the mashed taters made from cauliflower...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not mashed potatoes. That is mashed cauliflower.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they advertise it as such....
Click to expand...


They tell themselves, as they are eating it, it is potatoes, it is potatoes.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder what it tastes like with gravy?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw cauliflower rice in the frozen section at the grocery store.  I wonder what that is like?  Rice made from cauliflower?  Can you use it like rice or would it taste weird?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's for starch leery people, like the mashed taters made from cauliflower...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not mashed potatoes. That is mashed cauliflower.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they advertise it as such....
Click to expand...


I like mashed potatoes, mashed sweet potatoes as well...but mashed cauliflower with  salt/pepper/nutmeg and butter is a nice change of pace. But again, the cauliflower needs to be in season or it is fairly tasteless.


----------



## Moonglow

iamwhatiseem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you must reconstitute it but it maybe mushy. I've never tried it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  How could it not be mushy?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's for starch leery people, like the mashed taters made from cauliflower...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not mashed potatoes. That is mashed cauliflower.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know but they advertise it as such....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like mashed potatoes, mashed sweet potatoes as well...but mashed cauliflower with  salt/pepper/nutmeg and butter is a nice change of pace. But again, the cauliflower needs to be in season or it is fairly tasteless.
Click to expand...

I eat it right after harvesting it without anything and like it best that way...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Moonglow said:


> I eat it right after harvesting it without anything and like it best that way...



Yep...cauliflower in season is awesome, and very good for you. Makes a great thickening option for soups as well.and adds lots of vitamins to the meal.


----------



## ChrisL

I really like starchy foods, potatoes, rice, most breads, pasta - I like it all.  For me, there is nothing that can replace a potato.  I know the difference between potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I feel like venting... why do Americans take fantastic dishes and ruin them? Basically "lazifying" them?
Take Lasagna...Lasagna is a special dish, it is a lot of work, takes hours to prepare but feeds an army.
Lasagna with a bolognese base and bechamel sauce is like sex on a plate. 
And then there is the Americanized version... ground beef, bottle spaghetti sauce and cottage cheese...which taste okay...it isn't objectionable...but is a very poor representation of the real thing.

  (steps down from soap box)


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't forget about my twice baked potatoes.  Those are sooooo good.  I take potatoes and I bake the at 400 degrees F for about 30 minutes.  I then prick them with a fork several times and bake them for another 30 minutes.  Meanwhile, I cook up about 3 or 4 slices of bacon.  I take the potatoes out and cut them in half length wise.  I scoop out the potato from the shell into a bowl.  I mix in about 1/4 - 1/2 cup of sour cream (depending on how much potato I have).  I add a pinch of nutmeg, some salt, some pepper (freshly ground OF COURSE), some minced scallions, some cheddar cheese and I crumble up the bacon and add that.  I mix it all together and fill the potato shells, top them with some more grated cheddar. Bake them at 375 degrees for about 20 minutes or until the cheese is melty and delicious.    Potatoes are one of my favorite foods.  Food of the Gods surely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy (except the minced scallions for me).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like scallions?    That is horrifying!
Click to expand...

I don't like onions.


----------



## Abishai100

I narrow it down to two Indian dishes (since I'm originally from India):

Shrimp Coconut Curry and Egg-Curry

(both with rice-pilaf)


----------



## toobfreak

Baba Ghanoush


----------



## SeaGal

iamwhatiseem said:


> I feel like venting... why do Americans take fantastic dishes and ruin them? Basically "lazifying" them?
> Take Lasagna...Lasagna is a special dish, it is a lot of work, takes hours to prepare but feeds an army.
> Lasagna with a bolognese base and bechamel sauce is like sex on a plate.
> And then there is the Americanized version... ground beef, bottle spaghetti sauce and cottage cheese...which taste okay...it isn't objectionable...but is a very poor representation of the real thing.
> 
> (steps down from soap box)



Have not prepared or eaten lasagna with béchamel sauce - but it is now on my list of things to try!

My three favorite best dishes - Moussaka, Paella and deviled crab rolls (croquettes)...oh, and gumbo, that makes four.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> I feel like venting... why do Americans take fantastic dishes and ruin them? Basically "lazifying" them?
> Take Lasagna...Lasagna is a special dish, it is a lot of work, takes hours to prepare but feeds an army.
> Lasagna with a bolognese base and bechamel sauce is like sex on a plate.
> And then there is the Americanized version... ground beef, bottle spaghetti sauce and cottage cheese...which taste okay...it isn't objectionable...but is a very poor representation of the real thing.
> 
> (steps down from soap box)



I use my own homemade spaghetti sauce (actually my grandfather's).  I use a combination of cheeses, ricotta, mozarella and parmigiano reggiano.  I add ground Italian sausage to mine.  I make kick ass lasagna!  

I've never heard of anyone using cottage cheese.  Sounds lame.


----------



## Inmar

toobfreak said:


> Baba Ghanoush




he Ukrainian immigrant, who lives in Russia and shits on Russia. Mom paid you for the Internet?


----------



## toobfreak

Inmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baba Ghanoush
> 
> 
> 
> he Ukrainian immigrant, who lives in Russia and shits on Russia. Mom paid you for the Internet?
Click to expand...


Here to troll another thread I see while the USMB hopes to get "valuable input" from foreigners.  I love Baba Ganoush!  Make the best in the world, as you found.  So now you claim anyone who likes Syrian food is from the Ukraine?  

I guess by that logic, anyone who likes eating fish eggs is a fish?  Are you a fish, Babushka?  You make the best case at what dolts you Russians are.  Don't come here promising to teach us math and science when you cannot even tie your own shoes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Me? That I make: Chili, or this shrimp/sun-dried tomato/broccoli/pasta thing.

Tomorrow it's Beef Stew, though.

I make a mean steak, too.

That I like to eat? Lasagna.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Homemade chili and homemade salsa...


----------



## ChrisL

Inmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baba Ghanoush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he Ukrainian immigrant, who lives in Russia and shits on Russia. Mom paid you for the Internet?
> 
> View attachment 181047
> 
> View attachment 181048
Click to expand...


This is a FOOD thread.  Nobody appreciates your "input" here, so kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Me? That I make: Chili, or this shrimp/sun-dried tomato/broccoli/pasta thing.
> 
> Tomorrow it's Beef Stew, though.
> 
> I make a mean steak, too.
> 
> That I like to eat? Lasagna.



You are banned?  Tsk tsk.  What did you do THIS time, you bad boy!?!


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> What's the BEST dish you can cook?
> If you can't cook, what is your favorite dish that has been cooked for you?
> 
> Mine is iamwhatiseem 's lasagna, but he has found some very delicious new ones too recently!


Prime rib steak.


----------



## Larsky

Favorite? Beef Stroganoff. I would request that as my last meal.

My best? BBQ Chicken Or flank steak fajitas.


----------

